
Verizon Announces Plans to Install Spyware on All Its Android Phones - sinak
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/03/first-horseman-privacy-apocalypse-has-already-arrived-verizon-announces-plans
======
gio2
Absolutely disgusting. Most articles are mentioning the nefarious things the
app cannot do and are skipping over the fact that VZ has implemented a
carrier-wide MDM that allows them to force-push apps. Total insanity, Alice in
Wonderland.

------
sseagull
The article and title mention that his only applies to android. Does Apple
have any official stance on this type of behavior? Is this possible with IOS,
or does Apple have a tighter grip on its OS updates and other means of
installing software? I thought they did, but I'm pretty ignorant of apple at
the moment.

I was just thinking about switching to an iPhone the other day, so maybe this
is a sign.

